

What is a coder's worst nightmare? - Mz
http://www.quora.com/What-is-a-coders-worst-nightmare/answer/Mick-Stute?srid=us9t&share=1

======
Ronsenshi
It will sound cheesy and overused, but here it goes:

"Some men just want to watch the world burn"

Sounds about right.

------
jacalata
That is one vindictive grad student.

